# WTB: Tesla NEMA 14-50 Wall Connector -- Do You Have One for Sale or Trade?



## tps5352 (Nov 1, 2019)

I am looking for a *Tesla NEMA 14-50 Wall Connector* to purchase or to swap for.

My *Tesla High Power Wall Connector* is:

brand new, unused, uninstalled
still in factory-sealed box
24-foot long
In the Sacramento, California, USA area
Private-message me to discuss. Thanks.


----------

